# Light Harmonic Geek Linear Power Supply (LPS and LPS4) Impressions/Discussion



## miceblue

I'm mainly creating this thread so that the Light Harmonic Geek Pulse thread doesn't get too flooded with impressions about the Geek LPS by itself.


My sonic impressions of the Geek LPS4:
I've been doing some testing between the Geek Out on my MacBook Pro and the Geek Out with the Geek LPS4.



Between the two connection options, the LPS definitely improves the instrument separation and the overall blackness of the background, which improves the imaging. Another noticeable difference I hear is an improved bass extension with bass that's a little more present, which may give the sense of better dynamics in my music.

Likewise, when powering the STAX SRM-252S amplifier with the LPS (Geek Out is connected to my MacBook and not the LPS), I notice a similar effect: the background becomes blacker, instrument separation and thus imaging are improved, and bass response becomes more noticeable.

I plan to do some more testing later to see if the volume changes between powering options for some reason, but in the mean time, here's Something New for ya.

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czWPzfeB7TY[/video]



A free FLAC/ALAC download from his Bandcamp page:
http://kubbi.bandcamp.com/album/something-new





My complaints about the Geek LPS4:

 It doesn't power the Geek Out if the GO is connected to the LPS when turning on the LPS

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuWswPLKyK4[/video]

 It produces a loud buzzing sound if I connect a USB DAC (or any USB device that draws power) from its USB output in addition to powering an external amplifier

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7Ya5xa62nM[/video]

I thought problem #2 was due to a grounding loop between the USB output and 12 VDC outputs, but that might not be the case since the volume of the buzzing increases with the volume level, and thus power drawn.


----------



## Boban85

Subscribed. Thank you Miceblue for your impressions on the LPS4 and for creating a separate tread. Hope LHL are taking note of your bugs. Looking forward to read more impressions while waiting for my LPS.


----------



## Chefano

Subed.
 Btw, awesome binarual recording. Kind low volume, but awesome.


----------



## digitalzed

Subbed. Thanks miceblue.


----------



## eliwankenobi

I'm getting the same issue with number two... Very annoying as I basically can't listen to my GO powered from the LPS. It has to be straight from my laptop..


----------



## miceblue

Yup, you're not the only one with the issue. At least 2 others have confirmed this problem. No reply from LH yet...


----------



## pedalhead

Cheers MB. I have a regular LPS and agree with your thoughts on the sound quality improvement for my GO 450 compared to being plugged straight into my Dell Studio XPS laptop. I also get the same issue with the GO not being powered up if connected when switching on the LPS. Finally, my laptop doesn't recognise the GO when it's connected to the LPS via Slacker or slacker mini, which is pretty annoying as the GO is a bit vulnerable back there in my setup.


----------



## nicolo

Did you guys also get the 1G USB cable along with the LPS?


----------



## miceblue

nicolo said:


> Did you guys also get the 1G USB cable along with the LPS?



Nope. The package only comes with the Geek LPS, the warranty card, rubber feet, power cable, and Molex-DC barrel cable.


----------



## miceblue

Ah, so there's an update regarding the buzzing sound. Apparently it's a manufacturing defect.
http://lhlabs.com/force/techsupport-geeklps/3071-lps4-grounding-problem-with-usb-output?start=50#52111


			
				Ω said:
			
		

> I had submitted a ticket for my unit and now have the return label in-hand. Support confirmed that the buzzing issue affects a small number of LPS units and isn't a design miss.




I plan to open a support ticket regarding my unit soon and I'll report back here if the problem is fixed.


----------



## nicolo

So finally got some time to play around with the LPS after getting a new adapter (i wanted a Europlug, got the UK plug instead). Anyhooo..., been listening to my iBasso D7 and my friend's GO1000 with it and the Schiit Wyrd for about 6-7 hours now. So only quick impressions for now. Don't think my opinion is going to change all that much though later to be honest.
  
 Headphone DAC+Amp: iBasso D7 Sidewinder, GO1000
 Headphone inventory: Hifimans HE-560, HE-400, HE-500, Yamaha Pro 500
  
 Music: DSOTM (if you don't the acronym, stay away you heathen!!), Wish You Were Here, favourite Infected Mushroom songs, Enigma MCMX, Dark Knight Rises & Rush soundtracks, AR Rahman's Kadhalan, Rangeela & Yuva film songs
  
 I need to do a lot more critical listening before posting impressions on select songs. So these are my overall impressions of the LPS 5V USB DAC output vs. the Wyrd.
  
 Music through the Wyrd only: The Wyrd does a great job in cleaning up noise across the spectrum. The most noticeable difference to me with the Wyrd is that congestion in the lower midrange to upper bass area has reduced significantly. The midrange as a whole seems more fleshed out and more present with more dynamic bass. The treble sounds less harsh, especially through the HE-560 & HE-400.
  
 Music through the LPS (connected directly to the laptop): To me the mid-range seems to be negligibly better than through the Wyrd. Bass is definitely better defined, more extended, tighter and slams harder. Treble is not only smoother, but also just sounds right. It also has more air and just overall cleaner, airier, with a larger soundstage.
  
 Wyrd vs. LPS 5V USB: To me the true difference between these two lies in the way the notes _*decay*_. This brought out to the fore in the Rush movie's soundtrack and Enigma's Age Of Loneliness song. Music through the LPS's USB output sounds more cohesive and more organic, while through the Wyrd it sounds more mushy and slower.
  
*Summary:*
  
 The LPS's USB performance is superb and much better overall than that of the Wyrd's. LH Labs have really knocked it out of the park. Awesome job, guys!!.
  
 Regards and have a great weekend, fellow fanatics one and all!!
  
  
*Update on 1-25-15: Final Impressions*

 I did some AB comparisons between the Wyrd & LPS on different albums and tracks. I selected some tracks which to me have emphasis on different aspects of a song like soundstage, vocals, treble, bass etc. These are my final impressions.

*Wyrd vs. LPS on AR Rahman's "Rangeela" & "Kadhalan" albums*: These albums encapsulate the best of Rahman's music for me. Rangeela has a "Western" style synthesised music which is multi-layered and complex. Through the LPS, each note occupies a precise space and decay for each individual note can be identified. The soundstage is much larger and 3D-like through the LPS compared to the Wyrd. This is not a bass heavy soundtrack at all. However fast bass notes coming out of nowhere and disappearing quickly are a hallmark of Rahman's music. The LPS renders these notes and their individual decay far better than the Wyrd. This album also has a mastering issue when it comes to sibilance. There are a couple of tracks, "Tanha Tanha" and "Kya Kare Kya Na Kare" on the Rangeela album which have wince-inducing sibilance even through the Wyrd. This is no longer a problem with the LPS, and you can actually increase the volume now and enjoy the music. Everything's just more fleshed out. It's like you are right there in the music.

 The "Kadhalan" album has deep bass notes, especially in the "Mukkala Muqabla" song, which decay quickly. The LPS again renders these precisely, while the Wyrd again sounds slightly smeared. This album is not as complex as the Rangeela album. Rangeela is not only my favorite album, but it's the soundtrack i use to audition and arbiter all gear. If it doesn't sound good with this album, it simply doesn't make the cut.

 To sum up, *the Wyrd's like watching "Avatar" in 2D while through the LPS, it's in 3D*.


----------



## miceblue

Interesting. I never really thought the Geek LPS affected the midrange, but I guess that does correlate with what Larry points out here:

[video]http://youtu.be/HIAqtblSmjQ?t=10m[/video]


I agree that the instrument separation and imaging are much improved with the LPS4 though. If I were to describe its effect, I would say instruments are much better defined with more black space between them such that you can clearly identify where the instrument is in your head.


----------



## nicolo

What surprised me was that the change with the LPS was immediately noticeable. I use the Yulong P18 power conditioner with the Wyrd which means that i was getting a clean signal to the Wyrd itself. I didn't expect there to be such a big change while using the LPS. I was wrong. When both the Wyrd and the LPS are fed clean power using the P18, there's a definite difference. When both are run from mains power, sound through the LPS is unaffected while it sounds flatter via the Wyrd.
  
 The crazy thing is that i can clearly make out the differences even with relatively less resolving gear like the iBasso D7 DAC+Amp and the Yamaha Pro 500 cans. With the HE-560 and GO1000 combo the differences were even starker.


----------



## Boban85

nicolo said:


> What surprised me was that the change with the LPS was immediately noticeable. I use the Yulong P18 power conditioner with the Wyrd which means that i was getting a clean signal to the Wyrd itself. I didn't expect there to be such a big change while using the LPS. I was wrong. When both the Wyrd and the LPS are fed clean power using the P18, there's a definite difference. When both are run from mains power, sound through the LPS is unaffected while it sounds flatter via the Wyrd.
> 
> The crazy thing is that i can clearly make out the differences even with relatively less resolving gear like the iBasso D7 DAC+Amp and the Yamaha Pro 500 cans. With the HE-560 and GO1000 combo the differences were even starker.


 
  
 Nicolo, I am waiting for my LPS to arrive (along with the HE-560 and the Pulse Infinity) and I was also thinking about getting the Yulong P18 power conditioner as well. Does the P18 do something for the LPS? From your thoughts I get the feeling that it's maybe better if I invest that money somewhere else in the system. 
  
 P.S. thank you for your review, it was very helpful since I was also considering the Wyrd


----------



## nicolo

boban85 said:


> Nicolo, I am waiting for my LPS to arrive (along with the HE-560 and the Pulse Infinity) and I was also thinking about getting the Yulong P18 power conditioner as well. Does the P18 do something for the LPS? From your thoughts I get the feeling that it's maybe better if I invest that money somewhere else in the system.
> 
> P.S. thank you for your review, it was very helpful since I was also considering the Wyrd


 
  
 The LPS is not affected by the P18 at all. You could invest that money in something like Norne Audio's Draug v2 or Solv X cables, balanced of course. I have the HE-560 with a balanced Draug v2 cable which adds that little bit of warmth i crave.
  
 By the way, the Wyrd is truly superb value for it's $99. I can't think of anything near that price which has such a dramatic improvement on audio clarity and dynamics.


----------



## slingshot80

I just connected  the LPS 4 to my computer and my Lindemann 825 DAC (waiting for the x/f/I). There is no sound coming out but the Lindemann is accepting the signal because it says USB 44 kHz. as the source. When I remove the USB cable from the Lindemann it only says USB.  There are five lights on, the first is yellow and the other four are green. This seems to be what it shows in the pictures when it is working correctly. Any ideas? I just sold the Lindemann  and I  have to ship it tomorrow so I am trying to figure out if the LPS 4 is defective today. I am using ordinary USB cables. Thanks


----------



## Boban85

nicolo said:


> The LPS is not affected by the P18 at all. You could invest that money in something like Norne Audio's Draug v2 or Solv X cables, balanced of course. I have the HE-560 with a balanced Draug v2 cable which adds that little bit of warmth i crave.
> 
> By the way, the Wyrd is truly superb value for it's $99. I can't think of anything near that price which has such a dramatic improvement on audio clarity and dynamics.


 
  
 Nicolo, thanks for clearing that up for me. I was indeed planning to go for a balanced cables and heard good things about Norne (thinking between the Draug and the Solv), but I wanted to hear the stock cable first.
  
 Everyone praises the Wyrd. However, since I'll be using a Pulse Infinity and a LPS with the HE-560, I don't think there would be any benefit, or need, for the Wyrd in my system. Can/Will you use the Wyrd and LPS at the same time when you get your Pulse?


----------



## ejong7

Now that the LPS is coming with stock US Plug cable, any recommendations for a decent priced mains cable that is suitable? Don't wanna spend a fortune on it but want one of at least great built quality.


----------



## miceblue

slingshot80 said:


> I just connected  the LPS 4 to my computer and my Lindemann 825 DAC (waiting for the x/f/I). There is no sound coming out but the Lindemann is accepting the signal because it says USB 44 kHz. as the source. When I remove the USB cable from the Lindemann it only says USB.  There are five lights on, the first is yellow and the other four are green. This seems to be what it shows in the pictures when it is working correctly. Any ideas? I just sold the Lindemann  and I  have to ship it tomorrow so I am trying to figure out if the LPS 4 is defective today. I am using ordinary USB cables. Thanks



How did you setup your rig?
http://www.lindemann-audio.de/en/products/archive/digital-sources/825-high-definition-disc-player/specifications/
It looks like it doesn't use a traditional 2.5-3.5 mm DC barrel plug like what comes with the Geek LPS.

Do you have a USB A-USB B cable connecting your computer to the LPS? You need another USB A-USB B cable to connect the LPS to the Lindemann. Does the LPS have the correct voltage operation value on the box (e.g. 240 V)?


----------



## slingshot80

Thank you for your quick response.  I am only using it for the USB connections not to power it, since as you noticed the Lindemann 825 does not have a DC power connection. I have two USB cables properly connected and it is 120 volts.
  
 As noted it my post it is recognizing it in some manner because it states _USB 44 kHz _when connected and then only _USB _when I disconnect the USB cable from the Lindemann. I have no problem playing files when the USB cable is directly connected for the PC to the Lindemann. Again thanks,


----------



## slingshot80

miceblue said:


> How did you setup your rig?
> http://www.lindemann-audio.de/en/products/archive/digital-sources/825-high-definition-disc-player/specifications/
> It looks like it doesn't use a traditional 2.5-3.5 mm DC barrel plug like what comes with the Geek LPS.
> 
> Do you have a USB A-USB B cable connecting your computer to the LPS? You need another USB A-USB B cable to connect the LPS to the Lindemann. Does the LPS have the correct voltage operation value on the box (e.g. 240 V)?


 

 Now it doesn't appear to get the signal. Also the Lindemann drivers are not showing up under Sound in the Control Panel.
  
 The message in JRivers is that the file can't be played in ASIO Format.  I also tried another USB cable same problem.
  
 As soon as I directly connect the USB cable from the PC to the DAC, no problems, and the Lindemann drivers show up under Sound
  
 Must be a problem with the LPS 4?


----------



## miceblue

Yeah that does sound like a weird issue, and it very well could be the LPS 4 in that case. What serial number is your unit? Units with serial numbers around 01072 seem to be having issues.


----------



## nicolo

boban85 said:


> Nicolo, thanks for clearing that up for me. I was indeed planning to go for a balanced cables and heard good things about Norne (thinking between the Draug and the Solv), but I wanted to hear the stock cable first.
> 
> Everyone praises the Wyrd. However, since I'll be using a Pulse Infinity and a LPS with the HE-560, I don't think there would be any benefit, or need, for the Wyrd in my system. Can/Will you use the Wyrd and LPS at the same time when you get your Pulse?


 
  
 If you are using the USB of the LPS, there's no sonic benefit to having the Wyrd in the chain anymore. Not using the Wyrd anymore as the LPS is now directly connected to my laptop. Will probably sell of the Wyrd now.


----------



## slingshot80

miceblue said:


> Yeah that does sound like a weird issue, and it very well could be the LPS 4 in that case. What serial number is your unit? Units with serial numbers around 01072 seem to be having issues.


 

 01085, you may be right, terrible quality control, if they are all having problems


----------



## Chefano

Today Ive tried to use my LPS + DragonFly + 2G and to my surprise It did not work at all....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Any Ideas?


----------



## miceblue

chefano said:


> Today Ive tried to use my LPS + DragonFly + 2G and to my surprise It did not work at all....
> Any Ideas?



From what I've seen in the LH forums, you're not the only one.
http://lhlabs.com/force/techsupport-geeklps/3230-does-the-lps-work-with-anything-other-than-geek-products

That and other people seem to be having issues getting their computer to recognise the connected USB DAC with the LPS.

Are you using the DragonFly with, or without a USB extension cable? Sometimes it seems that the extension cable is the problem. My LPS4 unit works just fine with other USB DACs. Nope....my ODAC doesn't work with it...


Maybe you can open a support ticket and ask if it's your unit specifically, or if that's how the LPS is supposed to be.
http://support.lhlabs.com/support/solutions/articles/5000548291-before-you-open-a-ticket-please-read-this



EDIT:
Oh, actually, see if this works:
1) Unplug everything except the power cable from LPS and turn it off
2) Plug in USB cable from music source to LPS
3) Turn on LPS
4) Plug in DragonFly
5) Plug in headphones/speakers
6) Play music


----------



## Chefano

miceblue said:


> From what I've seen in the LH forums, you're not the only one.
> http://lhlabs.com/force/techsupport-geeklps/3230-does-the-lps-work-with-anything-other-than-geek-products
> 
> That and other people seem to be having issues getting their computer to recognise the connected USB DAC with the LPS.
> ...


 

 Thanks MiceBlue! Still does not work.
 Ive tried to connect my X5 as a DAC and worked like a charm, its even recharging.   Probably the USB Designed by Gordon Rankin is not fully supported by LPS.


----------



## miceblue

Hm, the latest version of the Windows 10 Technical Preview doesn't recognise the ODAC through the LPS either, but it sees it just fine with MacBook -> USB A-miniUSB -> ODAC

My beta OPPO HA-2 is recognised perfectly fine through the LPS4. My JDS Labs C5D isn't though.

C5D, ODAC, and DragonFly all do not require driver support in Windows. Geek Out, HA-2, and iDSD all do. Maybe there's a pattern here.


----------



## Chefano

miceblue said:


> Hm, the latest version of the Windows 10 Technical Preview doesn't recognise the ODAC through the LPS either, but it sees it just fine with MacBook -> USB A-miniUSB -> ODAC
> 
> My beta OPPO HA-2 is recognised perfectly fine through the LPS4. My JDS Labs C5D isn't though.
> 
> C5D, ODAC, and DragonFly all do not require driver support in Windows. Geek Out, HA-2, and iDSD all do. Maybe there's a pattern here.


 

 Interesting, all USB 1.0 and USB 1.1 seem to not work with LPS.


----------



## slingshot80

Hi, it was defective. I am sending it back today, 2 Day Priority Mail, prepaid postage.


----------



## Chefano

Mine was diagnosed defective as well, they will replace my unit.
 There is just a little problem.. right now Im in Brazil, and it will cost almost a new one to ship it back to US and back again to Brazil  =/


----------



## Madeupword

chefano said:


> Mine was diagnosed defective as well, they will replace my unit.
> There is just a little problem.. right now Im in Brazil, and it will cost almost a new one to ship it back to US and back again to Brazil  =/


 

 Could you kindly mention which variation of LPS you have, LPS or LPS4, and its serial number?
  
 Thank you so much!


----------



## Chefano

Its a LPS serial 00202.
 Regards!


----------



## Audio Addict

My two LPS4s arrived today in the generic box / bubble wrap packing material.  
  
 Not sure really what to do with them as my Pulse Infinities aren't scheduled to ship for at least a month but I suspect longer.
  
 Does others LPS4 vibrate if you just tap the case?  Both of mine do.  Does anyone think LH Labs will sell any at the current campaign price of $1299?


----------



## miceblue

Ah that thing? Yes my LPS4 does that too. I would describe the feeling like a spring/shock dampener. I thought that was weird too.


----------



## Chefano

Actually I won't send my LPS to RMA.
 As an engineer I follow the EEV blog motto "Don't turn it on, take it apart" so I lost my warranty.
 The LPS was bought to be used with Pulse, so no big deal if its not working with Dragonfly. I hope at least it works with Pulse


----------



## miceblue

I just received a reply back to a support ticket regarding DAC compatibility:


> Hi [miceblue],
> 
> In doing some research into the ODAC and *Audio Class 1* I have found that they *are based on the USB 1.1 standard*, which does not support the high-speed data transfer specification of the 2.0 standard.
> 
> ...




So any DAC limited to 24/96 playback will not work with the LPS, from what it looks like.


----------



## Chefano

miceblue said:


> I just received a reply back to a support ticket regarding DAC compatibility:
> So any DAC limited to 24/96 playback will not work with the LPS, from what it looks like.


 

 I totally disagree with LHLabs. 
  
 Look whats is written in the Indiegogo page:
As an added feature, Geek LPS can be used to clean the noise off of the USB connection from your computer to Geek Pulse. Just connect your computer to Geek LPS using a USB cable, then connect Geek LPS to Geek Pulse _*(or any USB DAC, for that matter*_) using a second USB Cable. When you do this, Geek LPS disconnects the 5V power coming over the USB cable from the computer and replaces it with clean (under 6uV noise) 5V power coming from its super-regulated power circuits.


----------



## miceblue

Yeah...that is rather disappointing. I was looking forward to comparing how the Objective DAC sounds with and without the LPS given that the ODAC was created with very specific design constraints for optimal performance. So much for that. >.>


----------



## Audio Addict

It is not compatible with the Geek Out using Windows and jriver. The driver does not recognize it with using their slacker cable.


----------



## miceblue

audio addict said:


> It is not compatible with the Geek Out using Windows and jriver. The driver does not recognize it with using their slacker cable.



Foobar recognises my Geek Out just fine with the Slacker Mini cable and LPS4 in Windows 10. I don't use JRiver though.


----------



## Audio Addict

miceblue said:


> Foobar recognises my Geek Out just fine with the Slacker Mini cable and LPS4 in Windows 10. I don't use JRiver though.




Interesting. I an using windows 8.1 with JRivers 20.063

I just posted a question on the JRivers forum so we'll see if they have any idea.


----------



## doctorjazz

I have a question, this may not be the place for it, but I don't know what would be the place. Not long ago, on one of the LH forums (the Head Fi version), someone recommended Jays Audio LPS as a reasonable substitute for the Geek LPS. Now, I got one, came today, was hoping I could use it to connect my Geek Out Special Edition, figured that combo would come close to the Pulse with the upgrade options. The Jays doesn't have a USB connection, though, just the kind of round connector that would connect the power supply to the wall plug for a laptop, I believe. Anyone have an idea if there is a way to use it? Is there an adapter cable that can plug the GO and the LPS (would have to be some kind of Y connector, because I'd still have to connect to the PC for music). Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## miceblue

doctorjazz said:


> I have a question, this may not be the place for it, but I don't know what would be the place. Not long ago, on one of the LH forums (the Head Fi version), someone recommended Jays Audio LPS as a reasonable substitute for the Geek LPS. Now, I got one, came today, was hoping I could use it to connect my Geek Out Special Edition, figured that combo would come close to the Pulse with the upgrade options. The Jays doesn't have a USB connection, though, just the kind of round connector that would connect the power supply to the wall plug for a laptop, I believe. Anyone have an idea if there is a way to use it? Is there an adapter cable that can plug the GO and the LPS (would have to be some kind of Y connector, because I'd still have to connect to the PC for music). Any ideas? Thanks



The Jay Audio LPS is just a DC power source. It looks like you can't use the Geek Out directly with it because it only has AC power input and DC power output(s), which is contrary to what the Geek LPS does since it can handle USB input/output as well.

You'd somehow need a 5.5 mm DC barrel to USB adaptor to give power to the GO connected to a Y-splitter, and I've never seen one of those before unfortunately.


----------



## Chefano

doctorjazz said:


> I have a question, this may not be the place for it, but I don't know what would be the place. Not long ago, on one of the LH forums (the Head Fi version), someone recommended Jays Audio LPS as a reasonable substitute for the Geek LPS. Now, I got one, came today, was hoping I could use it to connect my Geek Out Special Edition, figured that combo would come close to the Pulse with the upgrade options. The Jays doesn't have a USB connection, though, just the kind of round connector that would connect the power supply to the wall plug for a laptop, I believe. Anyone have an idea if there is a way to use it? Is there an adapter cable that can plug the GO and the LPS (would have to be some kind of Y connector, because I'd still have to connect to the PC for music). Any ideas? Thanks


 

 I think its a much better idea to get a Shiit Wyrd.
 Just my 2 cents.
  
 Regards


----------



## doctorjazz

I think you're right, made an error. That's what happens when I rush into things.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Get a barrel to usb adapter and work from there

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chefano

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> Get a barrel to usb adapter and work from there
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 

 Only if his Jays is 5V and actually won't have the same result, there is a digital part in Geek LPS and Wyrd that receives and retransmits the data (repeater).


----------



## doctorjazz

Anybody interested in a Jays LPS?


----------



## Audio Addict

audio addict said:


> It is not compatible with the Geek Out using Windows and jriver. The driver does not recognize it with using their slacker cable.


 
  
 At the suggestion of a LH Forum user, I tried the GO direct and it worked.  LPS4 and slacker didn't talk.


----------



## miceblue

This was just posted on LH's YouTube channel.

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRSxmE-FPDU[/video]


I'm not sure if this has to do with USB 1.1 (Class 1) vs USB 2.0 (Class 2) devices, but that's an interesting thing to note.


----------



## Chefano

miceblue said:


> This was just posted on LH's YouTube channel.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this has to do with USB 1.1 (Class 1) vs USB 2.0 (Class 2) devices, but that's an interesting thing to note.


 

 Miceblue I found my old UD110v2 at my drawer... and why not to test it!?
 To my  surprise it works, and Im really enjoying the sound right now.. its an USB 1.1 device.
 I think Larry told the truth.


----------



## uncola

So I have an LPS I bought to use with my geek pulse infinity but I upgraded to vi dac.. are there any currently shipping 12v amps I could get to use with the LPS?  Not geek pulse, an amp only with no dac


----------



## wingsounds13

chefano said:


> Only if his Jays is 5V and actually won't have the same result, there is a digital part in Geek LPS and Wyrd that receives and retransmits the data (repeater).




I know that this response is a bit late, but...

As I understand it the Geek LPS does not have a repeater in the USB data line, it is just a signal pass through. This is the big difference between the Geek LPS and the Schiit Wyrd. The Wyrd has a clean repeater and a clean power supply for the USB device, where the LPS has a simple signal pass through and an ultra low noise power supply for the USB device. This makes me think that the ultimate combination would be a split cable with the data coming through the Wyrd and the power coming from the LPS.

This data pass through makes me wonder why it would not work with USB 1.1 compliant devices - the problem cannot be the slower data rate. It must have something to do with grounding and perhaps the relative signal/ground levels. My thought is that the real culprit is the USB DACs that do not work do not have proper balanced receivers on the data lines, but I have no information to back up that idea.

J.P.


----------



## uncola

woot I found something that uses a 12v dc input that I think will work with my 12v LPS.  
  
 a NOS dac http://www.ebay.com/itm/Non-Oversampling-NOS-DAC-TDA1543-DIR9001-SPDIF-Coax-Optical-dual-9V-NiMH-w-charg-/201003880227?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eccc3cf23
  
 doctorjazz there's one available for sale on the classifieds for $175 if you want to use your Jay's on something


----------



## doctorjazz

uncola said:


> woot I found something that uses a 12v dc input that I think will work with my 12v LPS.
> 
> a NOS dac http://www.ebay.com/itm/Non-Oversampling-NOS-DAC-TDA1543-DIR9001-SPDIF-Coax-Optical-dual-9V-NiMH-w-charg-/201003880227?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eccc3cf23
> 
> doctorjazz there's one available for sale on the classifieds for $175 if you want to use your Jay's on something




That's sooooo nice, really appreciate the thought. Someone who had use for it already bought it from me. But thanks so much for thinking of it.


----------



## slingshot80

slingshot80 said:


> Hi, it was defective. I am sending it back today, 2 Day Priority Mail, prepaid postage.


 

 Hello, I received my LPS-4 today so it took them over a month to send it back. Will try it probably tomorrow.


----------



## miceblue

I received the LPS4 back from the LH Labs repair center.


> Repair Technician Comments:
> Fixed buzzing issues.
> Fixed USB B grounding.
> Fixed competitions dac's syncing at power up.




Buzzing issue is gone!
MacBook -> USB A-USB B cable -> Geek LPS4
Geek LPS4 + DC barrel polarity inverter adaptor -> STAX SRM-252S
Geek LPS4 -> slacker cable -> Geek Out 1000 -> 3.5 mm-RCA cable -> STAX SRM-252S -> STAX SR-207

Turning on the STAX amp when connected to the LPS4 yields a brief (< 1 second) buzz sound, but it goes away after that.



Impressions when switching the power supply to my STAX amp from the Toyozumi step-down transformer and stock STAX AC/DC wall adaptor to the LPS4:

 Bass-midrange transition seems less boomy, more defined and slightly warmer
 It might be due to the mastering of the particular tracks I listened to, but the treble seems a bit more edgey to my ears; perhaps this is more how the music is supposed to sound
 Soundstage seems to open up a bit and instrument separation increases




USB output of the LPS4 now works with the Objective DAC, and should work with other USB 1.1/USB Audio Class 1 devices.
jbr1971
Do you know if a future LPS revision will have a floating ground switch? I don't know if that is related to this newfound ability to use USB Audio Class 1 devices with my LPS4.
http://support.lhlabs.com/support/solutions/articles/5000552331-my-usb-1-1-dac-will-not-work-with-the-lps-lps4-however-my-usb-2-0-dac-s-will-why-



Geek Out now gets recognised by computer even if it's connected to the LPS4 before being turned on. Previously, you would have to unplug/replug any attached USB DACs because 
http://support.lhlabs.com/support/solutions/articles/5000548516-i-powered-down-the-geek-lps-with-the-geek-out-pulse-connected-and-when-the-geek-lps-was-powered-back


> When the Geek LPS is powered back on, the firmware initializes and misses the handshake attempt from the Geek Out/Pulse to the computer.






My LPS4's box also came with a new security seal sticker, extended warranty card, and an HD Tracks discount voucher! I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## DiscoSmoke

Sounds like they jumpered the USB to chassis ground. Would rather they installed a switch.


----------



## miceblue

discosmoke said:


> Sounds like they jumpered the USB to chassis ground. Would rather they installed a switch.



From what I read in the Geek Force, someone else had the same buzzing issue as me and reported that the technician notes for their repaired unit was that, indeed, they connected a resistor from the USB board to the LPS's chassis.
http://lhlabs.com/force/techsupport-geeklps/3071-lps4-grounding-problem-with-usb-output?start=125#60486


----------



## ejong7

Anybody has any idea what happened to the LPS shipping? DId they freeze it or anything?


----------



## miceblue

According to their shipping updates, all of the Geek LPS units from the first batch are shipped and the second batch is about 45% completed.
http://lhlabs.com/downloads/updates/dianas_production_progress_chart.pdf


----------



## ejong7

What about the plug situation for international shipping? Cause I remember they changed to all standard US plugs because of the port situation.


----------



## marflao

ejong7 said:


> What about the plug situation for international shipping? Cause I remember they changed to all standard US plugs because of the port situation.


 
 Since I´m an international backer too I asked about this (in my case Source and ViDac) in conjunction with the survey.
 Answer from the Customer happiness team was that only US plugs will be provided. Guess this is also valid for all other devices including the LPS/4.
  
 http://lhlabs.com/force/customer-happiness-post-concerns/3871-continuation-of-new-survey-comments-and-concerns?start=325#63483


----------



## miceblue

ejong7 said:


> What about the plug situation for international shipping? Cause I remember they changed to all standard US plugs because of the port situation.



It looks like the Pulse Xfi is currently shipping with a switching power supply that works with 100-240 V.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/687851/geek-pulse-geek-desktop-dac-amp-by-light-harmonics/7200#post_11587163

I have no idea what kind of power cable currently ships with the LPS for non-USA units though.



[rule]
I just watched this today and thought it might be interesting to some of you who might want to know a little more about what goes on in a linear power supply. The video isn't focused on LPS designs per se, but rather why multiple parallel capacitors are often seen in electronic circuits, including LPSs.

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwANKw36Mjw[/video]


And for those who don't know what a full-bridge rectifier is, or why capacitors are needed in a LPS:

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI5Ftm1-jik[/video]

^ that guy is awesome


----------



## marflao

Edit: double post (see #64).


----------



## upsguys88

Can I use the Lambert Play it By Ear Tube amp through my Geek LPS 4? 
*Specifications:* 
Load:                                16 ohm – 300 ohm
 
Output Power:                  100mW @ 32 ohm
 
Power Supply:                  19 volt DC LAMBERT Model, supplied
 
Vacuum Tube:                  1 x 12AU7 Twin Triode.
 
Output:                              1 x Single Ended Class A Mosfet per Channel.
Product Dimensions:         105mm Wide x 154mm Deep x 10mm High


----------



## miceblue

upsguys88 said:


> Can I use the Lambert Play it By Ear Tube amp through my Geek LPS 4?
> [COLOR=666666]*Specifications:*
> [/COLOR]
> [COLOR=666666]
> ...



I would say no, unfortunately because of:
Power Supply: 19 volt DC

The Geek LPS only supplies 12 VDC from its outputs.


----------



## germay0653

Does anyone know what the amperage and type, fast or slow blow, the fuse is for the LPS4?  I know it's 250V rated.


----------



## kostaszag

Does anyone know what the amperage is for the 5V output? I cant find any precise specs on that one...


----------



## germay0653

kostaszag said:


> Does anyone know what the amperage is for the 5V output? I cant find any precise specs on that one...


 

 The USB Type A 5V is rated at 0.5A.


----------



## Juffa

marflao said:


> Since I´m an international backer too I asked about this (in my case Source and ViDac) in conjunction with the survey.
> Answer from the Customer happiness team was that only US plugs will be provided. Guess this is also valid for all other devices including the LPS/4.
> 
> http://lhlabs.com/force/customer-ha...-survey-comments-and-concerns?start=325#63483



Yes I know this is an old thread but thought it might still be helpful to someone out there in Head-Fi land.  I have the LPS and the LPS4.  The LPS shipped with an Aussie power plug.  The LPS4 I imported from the US of A, and as you would expect it came with a US of A plug.

J.


----------



## Juffa

germay0653 said:


> Does anyone know what the amperage and type, fast or slow blow, the fuse is for the LPS4?  I know it's 250V rated.



Does anyone still want to know the answer to this question.  If so I can have a look at the fuse in my LPS4?

J.


----------



## upsguys88

Any idea if I can power the Burson Fun amp with my lps4?
https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/fun/


----------



## Juffa

No unfortunately not. The fun requires 12v at 6 amp input. Both power supplies can only provide 1.2 amp at the most.


----------



## upsguys88 (Jan 17, 2019)

What types of amps could I use? Liquid carbon?


----------



## marflao (Feb 6, 2019)

In case some of you are still waiting for a LPS, Pulse, amp, headamp etc. pls have a look at the following posts:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/light-harmonic-geek-wave.713829/page-334#post-14761306 and https://www.head-fi.org/threads/light-harmonic-geek-wave.713829/page-336#post-14762322

Cheers


----------



## eliwankenobi

Wow!  Are there still people waiting on the delivery of LPS?

I was from original backer group and by now I thought everyone got their LPS and Pulses... I think the portable player was delayed though


----------

